# black algae?



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

This crap is all over my lava rock and it is transferring over to my sword.... or maybe vice versa. Does anyone know what this is? or where it comes from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like diatomes to me. Usually seen in new setups, just wipe the plants and take the rock out and scrub it clean. It can take up to 6 months for it to clear so until then just keep wiping.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah okay, I tried to scrub it of a bit but it was real tough to get off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

I went to the pharmacy and bought a nail scrubber. Works pretty good.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

damn i have got to start thinking more outside the box!


----------

